
How to Identify a Toxic Culture Before Accepting a Job Offer - nafizh
https://www.fastcompany.com/40476040/how-to-identify-a-toxic-culture-before-accepting-a-job-offer
======
eugeneionesco
...for those privileged enough that can decline a job offer

~~~
dozzie
Yes, that would be most of the programmers in the current setting of IT
industry.

